# Easter attack Sri Lanka



## AbdullahD (21 Apr 2019)

Easter Sunday bomb attacks kill more than 200 at Sri Lankan churches, hotels
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sri-lanka-church-hotel-explosions-1.5105883

My heart is broken, may all the dead rest in peace.

May God reward them all with the best in the hereafter and the families and those affected patience to survive this struggle.


Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Apr 2019)

and this attack will beget more suffering in a region that has seen far to much.


----------



## AbdullahD (22 Apr 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> and this attack will beget more suffering in a region that has seen far to much.



I am far to afraid you are right.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2019)

...and it's already out of the news cycle. No new laws. No confiscations. No social deletions or penalty of law for reporting or showing. No societal backlash of the huge death toll. We can now get back to the billions being donated by the world's elite to roof Notre Dame.
 :

It's more important to stroke those egos than worry about a couple hundred christians being killed and injured by terrorists, in an organised mass and multiple target, planned attack.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Apr 2019)

The suspects https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Thowheeth_Jama%27ath

I was surprised at the attacks, it certainly did not seem the MO of the Tamil Tigers. 

https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5498430,00.html?fbclid=IwAR0V5EY7LXNhInR7hxQlufoYZi1T0Ovki3682NHPRduoijJQ2YasiWDxtGw


----------



## AbdullahD (23 Apr 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> ...and it's already out of the news cycle. No new laws. No confiscations. No social deletions or penalty of law for reporting or showing. No societal backlash of the huge death toll. We can now get back to the billions being donated by the world's elite to roof Notre Dame.
> :
> 
> It's more important to stroke those egos than worry about a couple hundred christians being killed and injured by terrorists, in an organised mass and multiple target, planned attack.



What news group do you follow? Any?

1 hr ago

Sri Lankan PM says more attacks possible in wake of Easter bombings
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sri-lanka-bombings-arrests-1.5106972

2 hrs ago

https://news.yahoo.com/sri-lanka-world-again-sees-scourge-suicide-bombing-032040090.html

3 hrs ago

https://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/other/sri-lanka-attacks-carried-out-by-suicide-bombers-investigator/vi-BBWb3IU

4 hrs ago

https://news.yahoo.com/sri-lanka-attacks-show-islamic-state-influence-outlives-142049031.html

5 hrs ago

Around 200 gather in Surrey vigil for victims of Sri Lanka attacks
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/sri-lanka-vigil-surrey-bc-1.5106943

6 hrs ago

Sri Lanka received warning in advance of church attacks
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sri-lanka-bombings-arrests-1.5106972

Shall I go on? 

They did enact emergency laws after the attack, you can google for yourself the penalties for breaking the laws, see for yourself the social media black out they had etc
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/23/sri-lanka-wakes-to-emergency-law-after-easter-bombing-attacks.html

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-21/police-say-multiple-explosions-in-sri-lanka-s-capital-colombo

From what I see no laws were passed, but laws were enacted.

This is were I will stop.
Abdullah


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2019)

I follow lots thank you very much. The dig pointing toward my sources is unwarranted as is your implication. I don't have to defend them given your choice of real and hard hitting journalism from Yahoo, CBC, CNBC and MSN. 

Your idea of being finished as a news item differs dramatically from mine. I'm not being bombarded by Sri Lanka news like I was with New Zealand. Even social media has quieted down a lot.

Simply, clean up articles in my mind. Filler. Crossing the t's and dotting i's. Putting it all in order so it can be forgotten. 

I'm attacking nobody but the press and implicating nobody but breast beating social justice warriors. 

It's only my opinion. Don't lose any sleep over it. I'm certainly not going to.


----------



## MarkOttawa (23 Apr 2019)

Start of possibly important CNN story:



> ISIS suspect gave advance warning of Sri Lanka bombings, source says
> 
> Colombo, Sri Lanka (CNN)Early warnings from India's intelligence services to Sri Lankan officials ahead of the Easter Sunday bombings were based on information gleaned from an ISIS suspect, CNN has learned.
> Delhi passed on unusually specific intelligence in the weeks and days leading up to the attacks, Sri Lankan officials have said, and at least some of it was gleaned from material obtained during interrogations of an ISIS suspect arrested in India, an Indian official told CNN.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Remius (23 Apr 2019)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Start of possibly important CNN story:
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



No doubt some of these groups are connected.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Apr 2019)

A couple of updates from one of my favourite sources for south Asia terrorism, The South Asia Terrorism Portal



> Detail Of Terrorism Update
> Tuesday, April 23, 2019
> Sri Lanka
> 
> ...



 Link



> Detail Of Terrorism Update
> Tuesday, April 23, 2019
> Sri Lanka
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## AbdullahD (23 Apr 2019)

This may or may not be related to the sri lanka attack.. but still messed up...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/04/22/woman-holding-gun-baby-threatens-blow-up-church-during-easter-service-police-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.cfc891bd4e5d

People should be and feel safe in places of worship, period. End. Of. Story.

Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2019)

A number of the bombers (including a mother/daughter team) were quite wealthy and apparently recruited/groomed by IS through links with domestic National Thowheeth Jama'ath. https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/Sri-Lanka-s-radicalized-Muslims-have-long-ties-to-Islamic-State?fbclid=IwAR0YNmLSpp4-p_rYb7ApbQzMiBzhqVEBqRn3VaiVZyHM-em8xe3H0VWsMK0


----------



## Remius (29 Apr 2019)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> They did enact emergency laws after the attack, you can google for yourself the penalties for breaking the laws, see for yourself the social media black out they had etc
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/23/sri-lanka-wakes-to-emergency-law-after-easter-bombing-attacks.html
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-21/police-say-multiple-explosions-in-sri-lanka-s-capital-colombo
> ...



to add to this:

Sri Lanka banning face coverings 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sri-lanka-on-alert-militants-1.5114857


----------

